# how to target grouper



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

I bought a boat last year and went quite a few times, i did pretty well with the snapper but was unable to catch any good grouper. However i dont believe i went much when they were in season. Is the just of it putting a big live bait on the bottom and wait or is there more to it.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Structure is important. They won't be out there just roaming around.

You can catch them in the bay pretty easy. There are a few channel markers between GB and the base that have a bunch of crap around them that hold grouper. Some of them will even be legal. I have caught them trolling stretches along the bay from the cg station to the pass as well. If you go offshore they can be found at just about any wreck. And the edge has some amazing grouper spots.

What type of rig were you using? 

There are 2 pretty commonly used rigs. One you put a weight on the main line and then tie on a swivel. Then have about a 6 foot leader. The other is tie a leader directly to your main line then put a weight on the leader and then lastly the hook. This will let the weight drop all the way to the hook. 

I have used both and they both work. 

Live bait is almost always best. But, if it ain't working try cut bait.

Also, when you are hooking live bait, try hooking them in the underside towards the tail. Try to avoid hooking something important. A bait will tend to try to swim away from where it feels teh pressure, so, if you hook them in the lower back they will swim up and away. This helps get them away from the weight so they look more natural.


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

iv been doin this for some years with great success.

get a big live mullet and hook it in the bridge of the nose, then put a hole squid on the rest of the hook and send it down.:thumbsup: works every time.:thumbup: !.! use this on a Carolina rig with 4 feet of 80 mono leader.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm sure everyone is aware to but muscle the fish for the first few feet to get'em out of the structure. it won't matter what you hook into if it pulls back into its hole.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Joe Patti's.... ask for Donna.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. I have a 18' century center console, so i havnt took a trip to the edge yet. I am very confident in the boat it has a yamaha 4 stroke, and has been in a 5 foot chop with no problems, other than being very bumpy to say the least.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

i mostly only fish the public spot within about 15 miles of the pensacola pass


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I drop big baits deep and listen for Jaws music to intensify, then reel fast!!!


----------

